# How much to feed



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

I'm sorry you're going through this, jcris. I can only tell you what is working at the moment for my dogs. This is their feeding schedule:

1 cup Freshpet at 8 am

1 cup (Maizie); 1 3/4 cup (Frosty) Purina Simply 9 kibble with sprinkle of Freshpet at 2:30 pm

1 cup (Maizie); 1 1/2 cup (Frosty) Purina Simply 9 kibble at 8 pm with 2 scoops Kiwi Kitchens Super Food Boosters (rotate all flavors)

They also get vigorous physical exercise every day (min. 3-5 miles) and several brief training sessions per week. Because of all their physical activity, they maintain their weight well (Frosty could still stand to gain a couple of pounds--he is just so active).


----------



## jcris (Feb 19, 2015)

Hello zooeysmom
So Maizie gets about 3 cups a day a nd Frosty a bit more than 4? And they get a good amount of exercise. Where I live ther hS been so much raiy and snow the amount of exercise has been very restricted. I used to be able to run them off leash every day for a hour at least. I took them to the park and it was so flooded as are all areas around here i just decided to let them go. You know, let them have fun and spend an hour drying them. Their hair is very long and I'm picky about letting them in the house wet. So I spend the time. It’s tiring though so I just don’t take them as much. I do so appreciate your input. It’s just that the girls and I are having a difficult time adjusting. I wish I could afford to take them to the vet more often but I have to wait until I’m sure something is really going on. My recent visit to the flooded park Belle came down with a terrible ear infection. The vet looked at me and said she was in terrible pain. I felt so bad for my little friend. So the park ison hold and the only exercise they get is walking on leash. I’m so worried about my girls. 
Again thanks so much
Jcris


----------



## Laurelwhale (Feb 3, 2019)

Remember to pay attention to treats, just like humans! Those calories add up if you’re giving them. My late St. Bernard/Boxer mix had to be kept light for her hip issues and she got carrots and peppers for treats only. 

My Spoo is 65-67lbs and almost 2, but very lean. She eats 1 cup Fromm’s Adult Gold (Midwest local specialty brand) am and pm and occasionally fruit or veggies mixed in. I’ll be honest, she had had very little activity in the winter due to our Michigan temps and ice and my schedule. When it’s warmer, she runs about six miles a week with me. It might be time to investigate what you’re feeding as far as the nutritional label. I know you said you’re doing 1.5 cups daily plus chicken and rice...that’s quite a bit of caloric intake in addition, especially if they’re not burning it off.


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

My tpoo developed pancreatitis from eating some cat kibble along with her food. The cats were free fed and the dog treated herself. Once she was diagnosed the only food that kept her healthy was homemade. Twice I fed her canned food and she had attacks. My tpoo lived till she was almost 20 years old. And she got pancreatitis early. 

Watch out for fat. I suspect the food you are feeding is too high in fat.

My daughters dog was put on a diet by the vet. She was told to decrease the food and add some cooked mixed veggies to make up the volume. 

What did your vet suggest?


----------



## jcris (Feb 19, 2015)

My vet suggested reducing their intake to 1 and 1/2 cups total per day each. His labrador at 80 lbs was getting just that and doing well. On kibble only. I need to speak with him again and clarify exactly what I'm feeding. If I feed so little they act as if they are starving. It’s very distressing 
Thanks for your help 
Jcris


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

Jcris, yes, Maizie eats less than Frosty because she is slightly smaller and slightly less active. They really have each set how much they want to eat. 

I agree with the others to watch treats. And, like Skylar said, veggies are a great way to make up the difference in kibble if you have to reduce the amount. My dad put his golden on a vet approved diet with canned green beans (salt-free) in place of a portion of the kibble. I would get the okay from your vet on that, though (should be a free phone consult). 

One way to save money is to keep up their regular maintenance. Part of this would be checking their ears every day for anything unusual. I sniff my dogs' ears every night before bed as part of their wellness checks. And I use Epiotic once weekly to flush/clean the inside of the ears. 

Exercise will also prevent a lot of health and behavior issues. I know the weather has been horrid in Nor Cal and everywhere this winter, but try to get them exercised as much as you can. 

Take care.


----------



## Mufar42 (Jan 1, 2017)

I have 4 dogs. Small to large. They all eat kibble 2x a day. For our boxer and standard. poodle, they each get 1 1/2 cup kibble with a tablespoon of canned food mixed in. I sometime add a few of the Instinct dehydrated pieces as a topper. They have been maintaining their weight. Boxer needs to lose a few pounds, I found out my husband was giving him added treats, so now I just don't give them. My st. poodle is a male and weights about 55 lbs. Since his neuter almost a month ago he has developed a better appetite, so when he goes for his annual exam this month we will see what he weighs. Why not cut out the rice and just use a few pieces of the chicken as a topper or as treats. Maybe put their food in a puzzle to make it take longer to eat. We walk about a mile, 2x a day but haven't been lately due to rain and more rain.


----------



## Viking Queen (Nov 12, 2014)

Purina makes a couple of nice weight loss formulas. This particular one has 25% less fat than their regular formulas. The low fat is important to feed to a dog with pancreas issues. Your veterinarian probably has already mentioned that to you.

If I were in your shoes I would try feeding this to both dogs.
https://www.proplan.com/dogs/products/focus-adult-weight-management-formula

Purina puts more science and research and long term feeding studies into their foods than any of the smaller companies. They adhere to WSAVA (World Small Animal Veterinary Association) standards when manufacturing their foods and they use certified veterinary nutritionists to formulate their diets. 

Blue, and most other smaller companies, does not use veterinary nutritionists to formulate their foods and they do not adhere to WSAVA guidelines for developing and manufacturing their foods. There are also dogs who have developed food related Dialated Cardiomyopathy, a deadly disease, from eating Blue.

I am sorry you are having to deal with both pancreatic as well as weight loss issues with your dogs.

All four of the food manufacturers which adhere to WSAVA guidelines make weight loss formulas for dogs. You might look into one of those formulas if you don't want to try the Purina formula. Those four companies are Purina, Hills Science Diet, Royal Canin, and Eukanuba/Iams.

I wish you good luck and good health for your dogs.


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

Could you try and feed less, each meal? Use your cooked chicken as a minimal topper and lose the rice? Use some of their food as treats?


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

You say they act like they are starving?............well that is pretty common, and if you let them, they would eat til they threw up! It is really hard to not give in to the 'pleading eyes' but you must.......they will not starve and will live longer, have less stress on their hips, and in general just be healthier! I have a mini that puts on weight TOOOOO easily, and I know that 'look' when I cut back her food! LOL! Be committed to your dogs health & Good Luck!
My Vet used to call overfeeding "Loving your dog to death"................


----------



## jcris (Feb 19, 2015)

Thanks everyone for your suggestions,
The girls both seem to be doing better, thank goodness. 
They now get a measured total of 2 1/2 cups of food a day. 3/4 cup in the morning and 1 1/2 cups in the evening, followed by a 1/4 cup of kibble around 9ish in the evening . They seem to be adapting fairly well to the lesser amount but they are still searching the kitchen floor for every morsel just after their evening meal. They've been on their "diet" for about a week and I think I'll take them over to the vet just to weigh them, just to check progress. We'll see. I'm definitely feeding more kibble but have a full bag of Blue Buffalo still. I plan to get some of the reduced calorie kibble and begin supplementing soon. I think the main thing has been measuring what they get and not allowing any treats. So, tomorrow is weigh in, I don't expect much but a pound or two would at least show we're heading in the right direction. 
I have come to love my girls so much that it really surprises me how hard I take it when they aren't feeling well. 
My best to this wonderful group,
Jcris


----------



## jcris (Feb 19, 2015)

Hello everyone,
I just wanted to follow up with how the girls are doing. Stopped by the vets office today to just weigh them and the results were not encouraging. Each of them lost maybe 1/2 a pound. I plan to weigh them once a week just to check progress. They are still getting 2 1/2 cups a day. Still feeding Blue Buffalo kibble but I've changed up on the protein. I was feeding boneless skinless chicken thighs that I noticed had a fair amount of fat, so I began trimming off as much as I could. I also stopped using the cooking juices from the pan that also had a lot of fat. This week I began feeding ground turkey instead of the chicken. It is much easier to prepare, no cutting into easily cooked pieces and much less fat. They seem to like it but it is a bit more expensive. I've stopped feeding rice entirely but haven't really started supplementing the kibble with anything. I do need to try another type of kibble, something more low calorie. Perhaps one of the brands Viking Queen suggested (thank you). The only extra "treat" they get is occasionally a tablespoon or two of cottage cheese, but thats it.I'll have to call my vet and see what kibble he recommends. Thanks for following along on my girls journey to slimming down. 
Jcris


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Drastic sudden weight loss isn't what you should be aiming for. I think 1/2 pound up to maybe 1 pound off each week is where you should be aiming. If you think about it this way for a 50 pound dog to lose 1 pound is 2% of their total body weight. That is not insignificant.


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

lily cd re said:


> Drastic sudden weight loss isn't what you should be aiming for. I think 1/2 pound up to maybe 1 pound off each week is where you should be aiming. If you think about it this way for a 50 pound dog to lose 1 pound is 2% of their total body weight. That is not insignificant.


I agree that half pound is probably the best result and you should be thrilled. Congratulations to a job well done. Keep doing it so the weight comes off slowly in healthy fashion.


----------



## jcris (Feb 19, 2015)

Thank you Lilly and Skylar!
The encouragement is very much appreciated and needed
Jcris


----------



## jcris (Feb 19, 2015)

Took the girls to the vet for their Rabies booster and had a chance to weigh them. They have both lost almost 3 pounds. I was so happy to see that their reduced calorie intake has really started working. They seem to have adapted to the lesser amount of food as well. At first they would cruise the kitchen looking for more and I began giving them just a 1/4 cup of kibble later in the evening, just to pacify them. Now though I've eliminated the late snack and gone to feeding them a full cup of food in the morning and in the evening. So, 2 cups a day, each 1/2 cup kibble and 1/2 cup ground turkey. And still no treats. Poor girls, haha 
But losing some weight, I'm so happy


----------

